# أعمال المنجور الخشبي



## architect one (29 يوليو 2008)

الاعمال الخشبية

أعمال الأبواب الخشبية :
المادة -1- المواد المستخدمة :
الخشب :
-	يجب أن يكون الخشب المستعمل في أشغال المنجور من النوع الأول خالياً من العيوب الأساسية التالية : 
-	الألياف الملتوية و الحلزونية والمائلة والطبقات غير المتماسكة والنخر الناتج عن الحشرات والثقوب الناتجة عن الدود ووجود طبقات غير سليمة ضمن الطبقات السليمة والتسوس من أي نوع كان .
-	البقع الزرقاء الناتجة عن التشبع بالرطوبة والتعفن والحماوة الناتجة عن تخزين غير وافي من حيث التهوية أو تحت المطر .
-	قلب الخشب الطري , أو غير المتماسك , أو كثير التشقق , أو المسوس .
-	العقد غير السليمة أو العقد المتآكلة , أو المسودة , أو المحلولة أو الناشفة , أو المحاطة 
بالصمغ .
- العيوب الأخرى مثل الكسر والهرس و الخدوش وجيوب الصمغ .
-	يجب أن يكون الخشب المعد للإستعمال في المنجور خشب سويد من النوع الاول و من الاخشاب التي نصت عليها المخططات وتكون مطابقة للمقاسات المحددة بالمصورات وأن تكون القطع مستقيمة بدون إنحناء أو التواء وتستبعد القطع التي تكون خفيفة الوزن بالنسبة لنوعها 
-	يجب أن لا تزيد الرطوبة في الخشب المعد للإستعمال في المنجور الخارجي عن (12- 15 %) وفي الخشب المعد للإستعمال الداخلي عن (10-12%) .
اللوازم المعدنية للمنجور الخشبي :
-	يجب أن تكون كافة اللوازم المعدنية متناسبة مع أقيسة و شكل الدرف وفق النماذج و الكتالوكات المقدمة من قبل المتعهد و التي توافق عليها الادارة خطيا" و كذلك صفائح الألمنيوم في أسفل الأبواب و المصنعة خصيصا ً لهذه الغاية.
-	يقدم لكل قفل ثلاثة مفاتيح على الأقل بعد أن يتم تقديم نماذج و كتالوكات للادارة ليصار الى اختيار النموذج المناسب.
-	يركب ثلاثة مفصلات برولمانات من المعدن الغير قابل للصدأ ومن اجود الانواع العالمية لكل درفة مع أربعة براغي من نفس نوع القطعة وبحسب موافقة الإدارة .
-	يركب غال سيلندر من اجود الانواع العالمية وله لسان يغلق على دفعتين ولسان يفتح بالمقبض مع قبضة من المعدن غير قابل للصدأ و الملبس بالكروم و من الانواع الممتازة وأن تكون جميع الغالات من النوع الذي يركب ضمن سماكة الباب و يجب الانتباه الى قياس جوزة القفل بحيث يكون طولها ملائم لسماكة الباب و الشمسات بحيث يحقق بعد التركيب بروزا ً عن الشمسات لايقل عن 1 – 2 ملم ويكون الغال المركب لدورات المياه من النوع الخاص بأبواب دورات المياه والذي يبين انشغال الدورة ومن نفس الماركةالمستخدمة ويكون له لسان يعمل بالمقبض ولسان يعمل من الداخل فقط بواسطة اكرةمع اشارة تبين اذا كا ن الباب مشولا ام لا.
-	يتم تركيب مصدات لجميع الأبواب من أحسن الأنواع و بموافقة مهندس الادارة .
-	يتم تركيب الأبواب بعد تثبيت جميع القطع المعدنية اللازمة لها وتؤخذ موافقة الإدارة على حسن تصنيعها وإغلاقها بشكل جيد ومن ثم تفك جميع القطع المعدنية عدا المفصلات ولا يعاد تركيبها إلا بعد تنفيذ أعمال الدهان و بموافقة من قبل مهندس الادارة و تغلف بالناليون لحين التسليم .
-	يركب اسفل الابواب وحسب المخططات و التفصيلات اسطامة من الالمنيوم سماكة 2 مم تكون مصنعة معملياً لهذه الغاية ولا يقبل القطع المقصوصة في الورشات من الواح من صفائح الالمنيوم 
المادة -2- التصنيع والتركيب :
-	يشرع في تحضير وقطع جميع أجزاء المنجور الخشبي عند المباشرة بأعمال البناء وتحفظ في مكان مناسب ومستوف لشروط التهوية حتى تأخذ كفايتها من النشاف الى أن يحين موعد استعمالها 
-	تصنع الأشغال الخشبية بحسب الأشكال والأقيسة المحددة في المصورات . مع العلم بأن السماكات المقصودة هي سماكة الخشب بعد الجلي مع درجة تسامح أقصاها 6% ( ستة بالمائة ) . وعلى المتعهد تدقيق قياسات المنجور بالرجوع الى المواقع التي ستركب فيها الأشغال , والتحقق من مطابقتها على أقيسة البناء المنفذ.
-	يجب أن تكون التعاشيق واللسانات والنقور وغير ذلك من الوصلات دقيقة الصنع مستوفية لشروط الفن وأن تؤمن الوصل بين مختلف القطع و الأجزاء بشكل متين وثابت .
-	تنظف أشغال المنجور الخشبي سواء كانت مصنوعة باليد أو بالمكنة بالتنعيم جيدا" , وتدهن بوجه من الاساس المناسب قبل التركيب . 
-	للإدارة أن تفحص المنجور عند صنعه للتأكد من أنه ينفذ حسب ما تقتضيه الشروط والمصورات ولا تعتبر مثل هذه المعاينة قبولا" للأشغال الجاري تنفيذها ولا ترفع عن المتعهد مسؤوليته الكاملة في أن تكون هذه الأشغال عند إنتهائها مطابقة لكافة الشروط المطلوبة .
-	تصنع قوالب الأبواب من قوائم وعوارض تثبت مع بعضها بالتعشيق على شكل ذيل اليمامة على كامل السماكة . على أن تكون القائمة أو العارضة مؤلفة من قطعة واحدة في القوالب التي تغطي كامل سماكة جوانب الأبواب , يجب أن تؤخذ سماكة ورقة الإسمنت أو الكلسة بعين الإعتبار عند تحديد عرض الملبن . بحيث يكون القالب من الجهتين على نفس سوية وجه الورقة الاسمنتية .
-	ويتم تركيب الملابن وفق ما ورد في التفصيلات المعمارية . 
-	الفردات من الخشب والحشوات: تكون مؤلفة من هيكل من خشب السويد وحشوات من خشب السويد وتنفذ وفق الرسومات و التفصيلات المعمارية .
ملاحظة :
- تركب في أسفل الباب صفيحة من الألمنيوم سماكة 2ملم تقريبا" وتكون مصنعة معملياً خصيصا" لهذه الغاية ومن لون الشمسات وقبضات الابواب .
-	يجب أن تكون أبعاد و سماكة القطع الخشبية كما هو مبين في المخططات .
-	يتم تركيب فتحة للتهوية (شفرات ) حيث ما يلزم وحيثما يجب ووفق القياسات المطلوبة وتكون هذه " حسب القياسات الواردة في المخططات و المصورات التنفيذية المعمارية وبموافقة مهندس الادارة.
-	يجب الاهتمام عند تركيب الملابن على جهة فتح الابواب كما هو وارد في المخططات المعمارية
-	يتم تركيب الملابن وتركيب الابواب و اللوازم المعدنية وفق الاعراف الهندسية و التفصيلات المعمارية بحيث يكون العمل منفذاً بأعلى دقة .
-	يتم تركيب الكشف الخشبي وفق الابعاد الواردة في التفصيلات المعمارية . 
-	يتم فك الدرف الخشبية ونزع الاجزاء المعدنية واتمام عمليات الدهان .
-	يتم دهان الأبواب المنفذة وفق ما ورد في فصل اعمال الدهان .
-	كذلك تدهن بوجه اساس جميع الأجزاء المعدنية الداخلة في صنع الأشغال الخشبية كالأسافين و غيرها ما عدا اللوازم المعدنية الظاهرة .
-	تدهن الأبواب باللون المحدد و في حال عدم تحديد اللون يتم تحديد الالوان بالتشاور بين مهندس الادارة و الجهة الدارسة .

المادة -3- الاستلام والمراجعة :
فور التعاقد يلزم اطلاع المهندس المشرف على التنفيذ على الشروط و المواصفات و الكميات وكل ما يخص العملية واستلام العينات الموقعة و المعتمدة للرجوع اليها عند الحاجة ومطابقة الخامات و الخردوات ومستلزمات العملية للعينات وفقاً للخطوات التالية :
المراجعة :
أ‌-	المراجعة قبل وخلال مراحل التصنيع :
أ-1 يلزم مراجعة جميع انواع الخامات المستخدمة في تصنيع النجارة مع المواصفات و العينات وكذلك الرسومات و التأكد من مطابقتها .
أ-2 يلزم المراجعة المفاجئة على مراحل التصنيع بورش المقاول للتأكد من جودة التصنيع وكذلك من استخدام الخامات والخرداوات المطابقة للمواصفات و الشروط .
ب‌-	المراجعة عند وصول النجارة للموقع :
عند وصول النجارة لموقع العملية يلزم ضرورة فحصها ومراجعة مقاساتها وقطاعاتها طبقاً للرسومات و المواصفات وكذلك جودة التشطيب قبل الموافقة على تسليمها الى المستودعات ويسمح بالتجاوزات الآتية في ابعاد القطاعات ومقاسات الوحدات بعد التصنيع :
ب-1 التجاوزات المسموح بها لابعاد القطاعات :
البعد الاصلي مم	التجاوز المسموح به مم
25	0.5
35	0.75
45	1.0
70	1.3
95	1.5
120	1.65
145	1.8
170	1.9
195	2
22.0	2

ب-2 التجاوزات المسموح بها لابعاد وحدات النجارة :
اما التجاوز المسموح به لأحد الابعاد الخارجية للوحدة من 1-1.5 % وبما لا يتجاوز 2.5 % من اجمالي مسطح الوحدة .
ت‌-	المراجعة قبل وأثناء التركيب :
ت-1 قبل البدء في التركيب يلزم مراجعة مقاسات فتحات النجارة وتحديد ( الفصمات ) واتجاه الفتح والقفل مع المقاول او مندوبه .
ت-2 تراجع سلامة ومتانة تركيب الملابن في الفتحة وتثبيت الكانات او الخوابير وفقاً لما جاء في التفصيلات المعمارية .
ت-3 مراجعة جميع مراحل التركيب و الخلوصات اللازمة قبل الدهانات .
وعموماً تراجع وتضبط الخلوصات قبل الوجه الاخير من الدهان ( الترديد ) بحيث يكون الخلوص منتظما ً وموحدا ً بعد تمام الدهان .
ت-4 تلزم المراجعة النهائية بعد التركيب والتأكد من سهولة الفتح و الغلق وسلامة تشغيل وتثبيت جميع الخرداوات ومطابقة نوع الغالات و المفصلات واسطامات الالمنيوم وفتحات التهوية والمسكات و الشمسات للشروط و التفصيلات المعمارية .
المادة -4- الحصر و القياس :
يتم الحصر و القياس بالمتر المربع للمرتسم الشاقولي للباب ويتم القياس من طرف الكشف الى طرف الكشف المقابل ومن أعلى الكشف العلوي الى أسفل الباب ولا يعطى أي سعر اضافي مهما كان عرض الملبن .
المادة -5- مشتملات السعر :
يشمل السعر كافة المواد الداخلة في التصنيع و التركيب من مقاطع الاخشاب و الحشوات الخشبية وفتحات التهوية و الاسطامات اسفل الباب والغالات والمسكات والشمسات و المفصلات و الدهان و الكشف والرسومات التنفيذية و العينات و التجارب والمحافظة على الاعمال حتى الاستلام وكذلك الآلات و العدد المستخدمة في التصنيع والتركيب وأجور اليد العاملة و الهوالك و الرسوم والارباح وكل ما يلزم لحسن تنفيذ الاعمال .


----------



## ايمن حسين (19 أبريل 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا على المجهود الطيب


----------



## marwan hammoud (29 مايو 2009)

*( original comfort compay ) نتشرف بالتعامل معكم*

_Company:​_O​​riginal Comfort Company, OCC.
Trading register file number: 2008080.
Registered to the Mont-Liban trading and manufacturing room, under the file number 24490.
Beirut, Lebanon
Hareit Hureik behind Cendrella Bakery, sector 4, Fawaz building bloc B.​
_Telephone Directory:​_Corporate Office – Hareit Hureik Branch Office 2– Kuwait
Office: (+961) 1547097 Office: (+965) 7756104
Office: (+965) 7261888
(+961) 3741037 Fax: (+965) 2653410
(+961) 3296113
Fax: (+961) 1547097
Branch Office 1 – Chiah
E-mail:​[email protected]​
_HISTORY & OBJECTIVES:​_OCC​, established in April, 1980, is a growing company involved in general trading and
construction projects inside Lebanon and abroad (Kuwait, Qatar, Dubai). We take great pride in
the employees we send to the customer job site to represent our company. Each individual has
been trained in his field of expertise for many years. The training includes the correct methods of
installation, the job safety procedures, and how to approach the customer in a professional
manner. We have over twenty five years of installation experience and professional services..
Our objective is to provide the following services to professional Construction, decoration
Companies and main Project contractors:
Experienced in office and home furnishing (manufacturing and supplying):​
​​​Doors Manufacturing, painting & installation.​
​​​Kitchens manufacturing, painting & installation.​
​​​Wooden home decorations.​
​​​Furniture Manufacturing, painting & supplying.
Professional & Trained in interior finishing, decorations including civil works for commercial
centers and stores:​
​​​Gipson boards.​
​​​Paintings.​
​​​Floor covering.​
​​​Lightning.​
​​​Commercial stores furnishing.​
​​​Overall Project Management.​
_Principals of the Company:​_​​​Mr. Mohammad Hammoud : General Manager.​
​​​Mr Ali Hammoud: Overseas Project Manager.​
​​​Mr. Issam Hammoud: Operation Manager.​
​​​Mr. Marwan Hammoud: Finacial Manager.​
_Number of Employees:​_​​​3 Former.​
​​​2 Surveyors.​
​​​12 Fixer.​
​​​8 Helper.​
​​​1 Computer Technician & Secretary.​
​​​1 Accountant.​
​​​In total 27 employees.​
_Accomplished Projects:​_​​​_Al Hassanein Mosque_: Complete wood finishing (2 years project).​
​​​_Bahman Hospital_: Complete wood finishing (1 year project).​
​​​_Lebanese Ministry of Labor_: Complete interior finishing and decorations.​
​​​_Lebanese Ministry of Defense: _Complete interior finishing and decorations of
the 3rd floor.​
​​​_Al Sahel Hospital: _Complete interior finishing and decorations of the 6th
floor.​
​​​_Al Nour Radio Channel: _Complete interior finishing and decorations of the
studios.​
​​​_Sudan republic Ambassy: _Complete interior finishing decorations and
furnishing of the ambassador office.​
​​​_Abou Taam Constructions Company: _Lobby decoration and wood finishing
for more than 10 buildings.​
​​​_Bouder Construction Company_: Lobby decoration and wood finishing for
more than 75 buildings.​
​​​_Al Salam Construction Group_: Lobby decoration and wood finishing for
more than 100 buildings.​
​​​_ARC Construction Company (Eng Ali Harb_): Lobby decoration and wood
finishing for more than 10 buildings.​
​​​_MILANO SHOES in ABC Dbaye_: Complete interior finishing and
decoration.​
​​​_ORIGINS, ABC Dbaye: _Complete interior finishing and decoration.​
​​​_CLAIR’S, ABC Dbaye: _Complete interior finishing and decoration.​
​​​_MAC, Verdun 732 Complex_: Complete interior finishing and decoration.​
​​​_STARBUX, City Complex Tripoli: _Complete interior finishing and
decoration.​
​​​_CLAIR’S, City Complex Tripoli: _Complete interior finishing and decoration.​
​​​_BODY SHOP, City Complex Tripoli_: Complete interior finishing and
decoration.​
​​​_STARBUX coffee shop, Galaxy complex: _Complete interior finishing and
decoration.​
​​​_BODY shop, Galaxy complex: _Complete interior finishing and decoration.​
​​​_STARBUX coffee shop in Bhamdoon: _Complete interior finishing and
decoration.​
​​​_RACHELLE FASHION, Hamra main road_: Complete interior finishing and
decoration.​
​​​_RASHELLE FASHION, Downtown: _Complete interior finishing and
decoration.​
 Plus several commercial stores in Kuwait, UAE and Qatar.


----------



## ahmed_d (3 يونيو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبدالسلام السنيني (30 يوليو 2009)

كيفية التعرف على عيوب تلاعمال الخشبية


----------



## mohamed2009 (30 يوليو 2009)

*السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه*


----------



## أبو الزبير (12 نوفمبر 2009)

جـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــزالك الله ألف خير
علـــــــــــــــــــــــتى المساهمة الـــــــــــــــــــــــرائعة


----------



## إبن جبير (1 ديسمبر 2009)

أشكرك على المجهود الطيب ، بارك الله فيك


----------



## salloum1988 (5 مارس 2010)

شكرا
اريد مساقط ومقاطع في الابواب والنوافذ الخشبية مع الشكر الجذيل


----------



## hermione (5 مارس 2010)

شكرااا وجزالك الله كل خير


----------



## architect one (5 مارس 2010)

الأخوة مروان , أحمد , عبد السلام , محمد , أبو الزبير , ابن جبير , سلوم , هيرميون :
بارك الله بكم وشكراً لمروركم .


----------



## LOLIM (4 مايو 2011)

اريد مساقط ومقاطع في الابواب والنوافذ الخشبية مع الشكر الجذيل


----------



## arch_hamada (11 مايو 2011)

*مجهود رائع الف شكر*​


----------



## ط السيناوني (24 نوفمبر 2011)

بارك الله فيك ......... على هذا المجهود 
​


----------

